# New Year... New Start <3



## x-amy-x

After a rough few weeks... some good news at last

https://photos-e.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc3/hs161.snc3/18874_229486848393_532428393_3105194_5439692_n.jpg

Wasn't really expecting it and I'm still in shock and crapping myself :rofl: but nevertheless I'm over the moon :happydance::happydance::headspin::headspin::wohoo::wohoo::cloud9::cloud9:


----------



## Justme

Woooooooooohooooooo Amy :hugs: so so so happy for you and Ian.2010 is looking good already.Exciting times.x x


----------



## dawny690

Congrats babe xxx


----------



## charliebear

Congratulations, I'm soooo happy for you. x


----------



## reallytinyamy

already said it on FB but congratulations, I'm so pleased for you :happydance:


----------



## bex

Congratulations to you both xx


----------



## MrsCrabsticke

congrats


----------



## Odd Socks

what a fab start to 2010! :)
xx


----------



## clairebear

:happydance: :headspin: As i said when you told me yesterday im so bloody excited and pleased for you!!!!! Best news ever you totally deserve it x congrats again. Whens your due date?


----------



## x-amy-x

Think i'm due about 10th of sept... going by when i think i would have conceived! will find out when i have a scan though i guess!!


----------



## FEDup1981

fab news hun!!!


----------



## 3 girlies

aww wow :yipee: congratulations

what a lovely start to the new year :hugs: :happydance:


----------



## sabby52

Awwwwww congrats xx


----------



## Pinkgirl

woooooooooooooohooooooooooooooooooooooooo
:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
I am so so so so happy for you Amy
:yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee:
yey!!!!
What a fantastic start to the new year! xx


----------



## Linzi

I KNEW ITTT!!!!

I was just thinking yesterday I wonder if you're pregnant I dont know why!

Yayyyy so happy for you love :) x


----------



## Waiting4Bump

OMG! Congratulations hun! What a fabulous start to the New Year. I am so happy for you :hugs: xx


----------



## NewYearNewMe

what great news x :wohoo: congrats :hugs:


----------



## Mervs Mum

:thumbup: Chuffed to bits for you honey xx


----------



## honey08

massive congrats x


----------



## mordino

Congratulations!!!


----------



## Tegans Mama

Thats brilliant hun :hugs: :hugs: Congratulations xx


----------



## hayley x

:happydance: massive congratulations xxx wishing you all the best xxx


----------



## fein&waiting

awwe, huge congrats!!! here's to a wonderful new year for you!


----------



## nessajane

Huge Congrats hunni x x


----------



## pinkribbon

You found out the same day as me! I'm not sure how far along I am, but maybe we could be bump buddies? Congrats! x


----------



## embo216

So happy for you hunny! xxx


----------



## Zarababy1

Lovely too see you with a ticker!!!! Aw im buzzzzinnng! Heres too a Bouncing baby BOY! mwhahaha


----------



## Tezzy

:cloud9:

congratulations xxx


----------



## jonnanne3

What a great way to bring in the new year! It must be a sign of great things to come! :hugs: Congratulations! :happydance:


----------



## amazed

Congrats hun x


----------



## baby.love

Oh wow what wonderful news:hugs:... Congratulations hun x Happy new year x


----------



## Nikkinoonoo

Over the moon for you hun :) Hope you have a very H&H 9 months xxx


----------



## lollylou1

massive congratulations hunny im so pleased for u

Lou
xxx


----------



## princess_bump

huge congratulations honey :happydance: sooooooooooooo happy for you xxx


----------



## AppleBlossom

Huge congrats xx


----------



## Lauraxo

Congrats :) What a fab start to 2010! good luck with everything.


----------



## lolly25

CONGRATS x x


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

Huge congratulations :hugs: xx


----------



## sazza

Absolutely delighted for you! Congrats x x


----------



## Blob

:happydance: Congrats!!!


----------



## SugarKisses

Fab news and what a lovely way to start the new year :mrgreen:

Hope you have a healthy and happy 9 months x x


----------



## booflebump

Oh sweetheart - what wonderful news! I am sooooo pleased for you. I really hope 2010 turns out to be a fantastic year for you xxxxxxx


----------



## natasja32

OMG sweetie! Im so happy for you! Congratulations. What a wonderfull start for 2010!! Sending you tons of hugs lovely.:hugs:


----------



## mrsraggle

Congrats!!


----------



## cazza22

Congrats huny x x x


----------



## Drazic<3

Over the moon for you darling. Wishing you a happy and healthy pregnancy :hugs:


----------



## Tasha

Said it on facebook, but congrats again hun. Here for you every step of the way:hugs:


----------



## FierceAngel

massive congrats to you and ian hun xxx


----------



## Dimbo

Congratulations honey. H&H 9 months xxx


----------



## nightkd

Congrats!! :D

xxx


----------



## mandaa1220

Congrats!!


----------



## Vickie

Congratulations!


----------



## Lyrah

Congratulations hun! xxx


----------



## Ema

hun im so happy for u and ian :) CONGRATS!!! XXXX


----------



## Eoz

:wohoo: Aww babe that really is the best news xxx


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

Congratulations xxxxx


----------



## Floralaura

Huge congratulations to you! xx


----------



## samzi

huge congrats!!!


----------



## T'elle

:O omg hun!!! this has made my day!!!!!! im so pleased for you, you deserve this soooo much!! <3 xxxx


----------



## Squidge

Congrats!! :D


----------



## xKimx

Congratss:D:hugs:


----------



## Jessa

Congrats!!!


----------



## alice&bump

congrats hun! you so deserve it xxxx


----------



## Dizzy321

Huge congratulations hun! x


----------



## Mrs Dot

Yay! what a fab nye!


----------



## helen1234

congratulations once again hunni, thrilled for you xx


----------



## Sophie1205

Congratulations :) xx


----------



## Emzywemzy

Aww congrats hun! xx


----------



## mrskcbrown

Congrats! This was a very cute way to show us all!


----------



## jen1604

Woooooop!! :happydance: Congrats Amy!!xxx


----------



## Windmills

Congratulations :cloud9: xxxx


----------



## Caz-x

So happy for you Amy. big hugs xx


----------



## Frankie

heres to a happy and healthy 9 months 
x


----------



## Jem

Congratulations hunni!!!!! Fab news xxx


----------



## xJG30

Congrats :wohoo:


----------



## CareBear

Congratulations x


----------



## Panda_Ally

Woohoo!! I'm so pleased for you hunny!! x x x x


----------



## DonnaBallona

ACE news. Many, many congratulations :cloud9:


----------



## Pops

:hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:

Amy sweetie, I can not tell you how happy I am for you. No one deserves this more than you and Ian. 

I am wishing you the healthiest and happiest pregnancy you could wish for :cloud9:

xxx


----------



## Mamafy

:yipee: You know how happy I am for you :hugs: Many Congrats hun :hugs:


----------



## maddiwatts19

:happydance: omg i am so happy for you!! huge congratulations sweetie :hugs: xxx


----------



## bambikate

wow congrats hunni x x


----------



## Margerle

Bless you! congratulations to both of you!
:cloud9:


----------



## LaDY

Congratulations hun! xx


----------



## didda

Woohoo! So chuffed for you! :happydance:


----------



## HannahGraceee

Congratulations sweetie :) x x


----------



## x-amy-x

Thank you so much everyone :blush:


----------



## pip holder

:cloud9: :cloud9:
Amazing news - you sooo deserve it and I'm thrilled for you.
Wishing you a very boring and uneventful 9 months chick :happydance: :hugs:


----------



## ALY

Congratultions hun what a way to start the new year :hugs:


----------



## pinkmummy

Awww congrats hun thats brilliant :) xxx


----------



## mrscookie

congrats!!!! this is great news! xx


----------



## Sovereign

congrats! x


----------



## luckyme225

congrats!


----------



## Sparky0207

So happy for you honey. Huge congrats xxxxx


----------



## Deb_baby

congrats x


----------



## xkirstyx

OMG AMY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! congrats hunny!! wish you could see the smile on my face in soooo happy for you. xxx


----------



## xxxjacxxx

Only just seen this thread hun, but woopies! Congratulations hun, you deserve some happiness:hugs:


----------



## Aidedhoney

Huge Congrats xxxx


----------



## x-amy-x

Thank youuuu :D


----------



## Amy-Lea

Congrats Amy xx


----------



## cleckner04

Congrats!!


----------



## alio

yay! congratulations!!! x


----------



## Mumof42009

Congrats Hun what a great start to the new year for you x


----------



## Aidan's Mummy

Only just seen this sweetie.

Wishing you a Happy and healthy 9 months
xx


----------



## tansey

congrats!


----------



## Hop3fuln3ss

Congratz..an omg cute pick


----------



## honey08

just to say again massive congrats xx


----------



## celine

Just seen this as well - big congrats :) What an awesome year 2010 is going to be for you xxx


----------



## Webbykinskt

Happy & Healthy 9 Months! x


----------



## morri

Congrats :D!


----------



## hayzeb

Massive *C*O*N*G*R*A*T*S* !! have a blissfully happy and healthy 9 months :happydance::happydance:


----------

